# Starwood Explorer & Considering Purchase



## Jonel (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, my husband and I purchased an Explorer package at Sheraton Vistana back in the winter and we're going back down to the resort late this fall.   We are seriously thinking about purchasing but are weighing our options.   I'm in the process of reading Timeshare 101 and all the reading list recommendations.  If anyone has any advice about purchasing from the developer using the Explorer package or an alternative suggestion--or any advice about the Starwood program, I would appreciate reading it.


----------



## Loriannf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Move over to the Hotel based Timeshare BB here*

There's a sticky which explains the Starwood system in "plain English".  Read it, read it again, and post your questions there.  There are many very knowledgeable Starwood owners over there who will help you make the most of your purchase.  BUY RESALE!!!, BUY RESALE!!!, don't believe the hype about ELITE, there's really no benefit unless you get to the 5* level, and make sure you understand about VOLUNTARY and MANDATORY resorts (Vistana Villages has both).  Also, don't buy counting on trading into St John or Harborside (almost impossible unless you can go in "slow season", even St John owners have trouble changing weeks within their own season).

Lori


----------



## Jonel (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks.  I'll look for the Starwood sticky.  We weren't looking to purchase to exchange--we are planning to use an Orlando property.  Another question.  I'm confused about maintenance fees for a triennial ownership--are they usually annual fees, even though the week is used every three years?


----------

